# SVN::Notify

## mserms

I'd like to be able to send out e-mails on subversion commits.

Is there an ebuild for this? Or anything to help me set it up?

Ta.

----------

## mserms

Bumpety-bump

----------

## Rad

A short search revealed that you use hook scripts  to do this:

http://docs.codehaus.org/display/HAUS/How+to+Send+Subversion+Commit+Logs+to+Email

http://www.petefreitag.com/item/244.cfm

http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.0/ch05s02.html#svn-ch-5-sect-2.1

(EDIT: Or you can -as you mentioned- use svnnotify, fetch that one directly using "cpan" or adapt a pearl cpan ebuild from the dev-perl folder)

hope this helps

----------

